# Webs werden nicht mehr angelegt ( physisch )



## Michael P. (26. Apr. 2009)

Moin
seid vermutlich dem letzten Update kann ich die Web´s nicht merh physisch anlegen, soll heißen es werden alle daten wohl in die db geschriben, aber ich komm nicht per ftp auf den server und im user/web ordner auf dem server ist das neue web auch nicht zufinden


jmd Lösungen??


lg michi


----------



## planet_fox (27. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig version ??


----------



## Michael P. (27. Apr. 2009)

v2 und davon die aktuellste 


lg Michi


----------



## planet_fox (27. Apr. 2009)

hast mal versuch das letzte update zu wiederholen ?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2009)

Starte mal ispconfig neu:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart


----------

